

Fred Wilson on Raising Kids - Tweet, Blog and Eat Your Vegetables - bproper
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/06/16/at-fred-wilsons-house-tweeting-is-like-eating-your-vegetables/

======
Cherian_Abraham
And can we please let VCs and Tech Luminaries be just that, and not be an
authority in how to bring up our children, or the value of college education?

Will it take another bust for us to take them off their pedestal? By all
means, lets celebrate the value they have added to the startup ecosystem and
the technologies they have enabled in coming to fruition. But for the sake of
everything sacred, lets stop taking parental advice from them. Most of us, I
am sure, have pretty good parents to look up to, rather than relying on a blog
post or a tweet to glean parental advice.

~~~
truthseeker
I didn't see any advice there. I agree with your point about not taking advice
from successful people about everything. It irks me whenever Einstein is
quoted on God. Einstein himself probably never intended the quote to be abused
the way it is tossed around these days.

------
keiferski
Meh, I'd rather have my kids(if I had any) create something of value, not just
be on top of the latest web fad. Will a collection of tweets be worth keeping
in 10 years?

Of course, the argument could be made that Twitter/Tumblr are the modern day
journal, but I'm not really buying that, primarily because there is no
privacy.

~~~
zmitri
100% with you on this.

The vast majority of twitter users are in it for the promotion. Kids don't
need to promote themselves to those outside of their core group of
friends/school. That's one of the reasons I think Twitter took off with more
mature demographics, where as Facebook started off with much a younger
demographic. Honestly, I use twitter like a notepad/news feed, not to
disseminate information to my few followers in real time and I admit there is
no real value to it.

~~~
bproper
Having a great presence on social media platforms clearly helps with
networking and building personal projects, whether that's a VC fund or a
photography portfolio.

These kids will learn the boundaries of public and private sooner and have a
great megaphone for promoting whatever it is they choose to do in life.

~~~
moheeb
A megaphone is useless when everyone has one.

------
corin_
The new title for this HN submission is a bit misleading. The article is
basically a puff piece designed to give an insight into the family of a well
known person, it's not designed as advice to parents or Fred Wilson telling
people how to raise kids.

------
ethank
afeakejkkkadsjfjkasdjfkjsdfkjsjdfs

Sorry, my two year old was logged into Hacker News.

